# Determing 64 and 32 bit apps on a Mac



## Zenon (Oct 10, 2019)

Apple icon - about this Mac - system report - applications. Can you filter that to only see 32 bit apps?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 10, 2019)

Not exactly.....but there's a column which shows if the application is 64-bit or not. Click on the 64-bit column heading to get all the "No" entries to the top of the list.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 10, 2019)

There sure are a lot of no's. I have never used Garage band or iMovie. I suppose those will be updated as they are Mac apps. Trying to figure out what I'm going to lose. I already have a replacement for Microsoft office 2008. I don't really have a lot of apps but that list is pretty long.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 11, 2019)

There is a handy (and free) app that can scan your system for 32 bits apps: Go64


----------



## Zenon (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Woodbutcher (Oct 12, 2019)

I've been using go64 myself.  Tells me more than the Apple System Report


----------



## Zenon (Oct 30, 2019)

Do you have to donate to get the trash can working on GO64?  I even see it greyed out at the site.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 30, 2019)

https://www.macworld.com/article/34...p-in-catalina-you-dont-have-to-delete-it.html
The Trash icon is grayed out for apps that are nested deeply within other folders or only have some 32-bit code.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 30, 2019)

Zenon said:


> Do you have to donate to get the trash can working on GO64?  I even see it greyed out at the site.


The trashcan can be activated for all apps by running Go64 as root. If you do not run it as root, then it does not have permissions to delete apps from the Applications folder. See my post here: Preparing to upgrade to MacOS 10.15


----------



## Zenon (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks.  Still undecided about installing everything  on the new iMac from Time Machine or doing it from scratch. You already explained that if my calendar is synced to the icloud I just need check the sync button on the new one and all the entries will  be there. I guess that goes for notes, keychain, etc.  Mail is not synced to the icloud but all devices are via the providers MAP.  I took snapshots of all the mail accounts so I can set them up. If I sync mail on my old Mac will the accounts and mailboxes show up as well like the calendar?  These are the most important things to me. Installing CC and LR is all for me.

The reason I ask is one 32 bit app is assanotion2. Go64 will let me use the trashcan but I followed it. It is WebEx and I don't what it is. Some on the internet say to uninstall, some say no. Not sure if that will be on the new mac. When I opened the final folder this was in there. Is the rest cruft? That applies to many apps when you get to the root.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 30, 2019)

Zenon said:


> The reason I ask is one 32 bit app is assanotion2. Go64 will let me use the trashcan but I followed it. It is WebEx and I don't what it is. Some on the internet say to uninstall, some say no. Not sure if that will be on the new mac. When I opened the final folder this was in there. Is the rest cruft? That applies to many apps when you get to the root.


I'm sorry, but I haven't the faintest idea what you are trying to do. It seems like you are going inside an application package, but I have no idea why. If you want to trash an app, then trash that app. No reason to open the package.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 1, 2019)

Just because you get rid of an app doesn't mean you get rid of the cruft attached to it. I was trying to figure out how to get rid of the cruft as well which would be pretty daunting. Does not matter. I'm going to go with a fresh install. Calendar is in iCloud but my email isn't. I tried  to sync but it wouldn't. Found out you have to have an iCloud email account. Yesterday I learned it will sync via IMAP and my service provider. Called them today with a specific question and they said call back when you get it and we will help you set it up.

Last time I did this was many years ago so it is not easy for me . There is too much information on the web. I'm glad I continued to ask questions here and other sites as I am now completeley confident with my decision.  This all originated with Victoria's comment - nothing like a squeaky clean new computer (or something like that).  I found the easy button.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 1, 2019)

Zenon said:


> Just because you get rid of an app doesn't mean you get rid of the cruft attached to it


It looked like you opened the app *package*. If you delete an app, you’ll delete the entire package, not just the executable inside that package. So the cruft you think you see is removed as well.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm still doing a fresh install. Once the new iMac is all up to speed I'm going to to wipe my Macbook Air's drive and use use the new iMacs clone to install everything. That is what I did when I got the Air. Cloned the iMac to it. Two squeaky clean machines.


----------

